# 100 Years of Pax Air Travel



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 22, 2014)

This month - January 2014 - marks 100 years of passenger air travel. 

In commemoration, The Guardian has put out the presentation linked here.

Turn up the sound, explore, and enjoy!  Or be afraid? 

BTW: Can you believe how much fuel jets burn!?! 

...And I'm not even talking about if they spew fuel! hboy:


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good stuff Scott! I agree about the fuel rate of a 747. I wonder what that compares to on say a trip on the EB and LSL round trip. That would bring up some of the who has the better fuel efficient units.. Jets or Trains.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 22, 2014)

But the 747 is MUCH faster than any train. It can FLY. It can FLY right over the toughest terrain and the vast oceans with no restrictions. It can FLY from Los Angeles to Sydney in 14 hours.

The 747 was never meant to be compared to a train, it was meant to FLY, and FLY it does with great success.


----------



## Anderson (Jan 23, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> But the 747 is MUCH faster than any train. It can FLY. It can FLY right over the toughest terrain and the vast oceans with no restrictions. It can FLY from Los Angeles to Sydney in 14 hours.
> 
> The 747 was never meant to be compared to a train, it was meant to FLY, and FLY it does with great success.


Yeah, and it can get grounded far, far more easily when the weather goes to pot. What is most remarkable about the Midwest shutdown of Amtrak a few weeks ago is that (A) it happened at all, and (B) that it's the first large-scale shutdown in over a year (the last one being Sandy). Airplanes have advantages, but there also major disadvantages at times, too.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 23, 2014)

Anderson said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> > But the 747 is MUCH faster than any train. It can FLY. It can FLY right over the toughest terrain and the vast oceans with no restrictions. It can FLY from Los Angeles to Sydney in 14 hours.
> ...


But still, even in good weather, a train won't get you across the Pacific. I'm no fan of flying in an airliner but you are flyiing after all. And a good thing about planes in weather is they can fly above the clouds avoiding all the bad weather once the get in the air.


----------

